# Strategiegame mit einfacher Steuerung gesucht



## Linus2009 (15. August 2009)

Hallo Games Experten!
Ich war bisher nicht so der unbedingte Spiele Freak, habe sogar recht wenig bzw. garnicht am PC gespielt.

Da ich Neuling bin, suche ich Games die eine einfache, für Anfänger geeignete Steuerung haben. Ich hasse es, mir die Tastaturbelegung von 67 Tasten zu merken. 
Was ich suche: Strategiespiele in der Art von Command und Conquer oder ähnliche. Bin aber für alle Vorschläge offen.
Und bitte nicht irgendwas mit Mittelater oder so. Schon mehr was Aktuelles, bin auch Science Fiction Fan, kann also auch was in dieser Richtung sein.
Dazu kommt noch, das mein Rechner nicht mehr der allerneueste ist:

Win XP Home SP3, Intel Core2 Duo 2,2 Ghz, 2 GB RAM, Geforce 9600 GT.

Ich hoffe, die Frage wurde nicht schon gestellt, habe auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.

Was gibt es also an Games die einfach zu bedienen sind und mit meiner Hardware funktionieren?
Danke jetzt schon mal!


----------



## oupho (15. August 2009)

Supreme Commander is gut.


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2009)

ja. wie wärs denn dann mit C&C tiberium wars? soll echt spaß machen  bin ja nich son stratege aber davon hab ich eig nur gutes gehört. is auch sehr zahm was die hardwareanforderungen angeht, kannste mit max.details spieln


----------



## Ich 15 (15. August 2009)

Ich würde dir auch triberium wars entfehlen. Supreme Commande ist auch gut, aber nicht umbedinkt für Anfänger (eine Patie dauert ziemlich lange)


----------



## Floletni (10. September 2009)

Bei seinem Rechner würde ich nciht grad Supreme Comander empfehlen. Das soll ja ziemlich fressen.

Hm einfache Steuerung. Ich kenn kein Strategiespiel wo man viele Tasten braucht. Das sind Rollenspiele schlimmer oder auch Simulationen ala IL-2 (wenn man mit der Tastatur fliegt  )


----------



## midnight (10. September 2009)

Floletni schrieb:


> Ich kenn kein Strategiespiel wo man viele Tasten braucht.



Seltsam. Dann solltest du mal richtig spielen! Wenn du wirklich gut spielen willst, dann kommst du um die Tasten nicht herum.

Tiberium Wars ist ein guter Einstieg. Es lässt sich erstmal "ohne" Tasten spielen und man kann die wichtigen sehr schnell lernen. Wenn du mit Tastatur spielst, kannst du wesentlich schneller Basen aufbauen und deine Einheiten kommandieren, ist halt so.

Auch zu empfehlen ist World in Conflict. Ist zwar mehr oder minder kalter Krieg (Russen gegen Amis) aber ist hochinteressant und macht vor allem mit vielen Mitspielern richtig Spaß!

EDIT: Oder probiers mal mit C&C Generals. Ist zwar alt, aber ich finds nach wie vor besser als Tiberium Wars. Taktisch total geil und das Setting ist (finde ich) der Hammer.


so far


----------



## axel25 (10. September 2009)

Civilization 4, da braucht man allenfalls die ESCape-Taste zum Spielen, wenn man sich keine Tastenkombinationen merken will.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (15. September 2009)

Bei Company of Heroes brauch man auch keine Taste (nur optional).


----------



## Floletni (20. September 2009)

Wenn du in der ESL spielen willst dann brauchst du Tasten. Ansonsten höchstens die Pfeiltasten. Find ich besser als das ewige Mausgeschuppse.


----------



## hallihalli92 (21. September 2009)

ESL hat keine CoH-Abteilung mehr ^^


----------



## Agr9550 (22. September 2009)

Cnc FTW

cnc hat nen wirklich leichtes gameplay,das kann auch jeder anfänger   
kollegen und ich spielen eigentlich jeden abend zum skypen bissle cnc nebenher über hamachi immer wieder lustig

vorteil von cnc es gibt nen haufen mods die zwar alle noch in beta ühasen stecken aber immerhin nun schon sau bock machen 

achja command & conquerr DIE SAGA is nun für 20euro draussen inkl tib wars  optimal da haste ned nur 1 game sondern alle


----------



## midnight (22. September 2009)

agr9505 welches cnc spielst du denn?

so far


----------



## Agr9550 (24. September 2009)

je nach lust und laune

tibirian wars/kanes rache

oder halt oldskoll Zero hour/generels


red alert 3 hab ich auch aber is garned mein fall,bin ma cnc 4 gespannt


----------



## derLordselbst (24. September 2009)

Command and Conqueror finde ich auch sehr einsteigerfreundlich und mit brauchbaren Solo-Kampagnen. 

Das Schöne ist, man kann auch mit uralten Teilen anfangen. Der Spielspass ist oft größer als bei den neueren Sequels. Dann wird die Grafikkarte und der Geldbeutel geschont.

Sobald Du anfängst Multiplayer zu spielen, werden irgendwann Tastaturkürzel unentbehrlich. Ich spiele (leider zu selten) mit meinen Freunden über Hamachi als virtuelles LAN und natürlich mit Skype dabei. 

Allerdings sind wir immer wieder im Mittelalter bei Age of Empires 2 Conquerors gelandet als immer noch bestes Multiplayer Echzeitstrategie-Spiel.  

Und natürlich haben wir nicht von Anfang an Tastaturkürzel gebraucht. Aber irgendwann war es soweit, dass wir Aufbauzeiten und Entwicklung auf Zeit trainiert haben, um uns gegenseitig neu zu fordern.


----------

